# EHU new style plug, anyone seen them ?



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was shown a EHU plug recently that had a two way fitting in the moulding that enabled you to plug an appliance in to the back when cooking etc in a safari tent, avoiding the need for taking an extension lead from inside the van. Very handy I thought, must have one. Searched in all the usual places without success, has anybody seen them for sale ? The EHU lead was on a newish Hymer, so maybe it is a German fitting that hasn't crossed the North Sea yet ?

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We've had one for years.

It's a european plug on the back though so perhaps these are more common on the continent. Very handy to have though, comes in handy for an awning light etc.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I have already seen them in German and Dutch camping accessory stores. Just be aware that the socket on the back side is of the continental "Schuko" type, so meant for plugs with two round holes and a central bracket.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Gaspode and Gerhard, that ties in with the Hymer side of things. The one I saw also had the two pin continental socket, but an adapter should get around that. Looks like I will have to wait until I venture over 'The Ditch' again !

regards

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

Not the same thing, but is :: this splitter :: any good?

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> I was shown a EHU plug recently that had a two way fitting in the moulding that enabled you to plug an appliance in to the back when cooking etc in a safari tent, avoiding the need for taking an extension lead from inside the van. Very handy I thought, must have one. Searched in all the usual places without success, has anybody seen them for sale ? The EHU lead was on a newish Hymer, so maybe it is a German fitting that hasn't crossed the North Sea yet ?
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

I've had one for many years, if this is what you mean.










Don


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Surely though whatever you plug in to it is not protected by the van's RCD ? Is this desirable?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Surely though whatever you plug in to it is not protected by the van's RCD ? Is this desirable?


 You would have the EHU RCD though and you could always plug and RCD into it if you were worried.

Richard...


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The plug is very useful when electric points are a bit short on a site. One does have to be careful if connect to another van if the amps are a bit low on the hook ups.

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes I have had one for about 4 years now. Bought mine from a shop in Benicassim, Spain. It was at a caravan place/accessory shop on the outskirts of town.

I then attached a wire and other plug my self. I think I have seen these plugs in France as well.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

aldi or lidl had a EHU lead running to a 4 way adapter last week, useful for tents and awnings


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.reimo.com/en/M82030-cee_winkelkupplung/

and phone Reimo MCC UK to order:
http://www.mccreimo.co.uk/id23.htm

Dave


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

You can also try this <HERE>
They don't sell direct to the public, but you can note the ref. no. and buy through Hymer UK

Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice folks.

Gerald: thought that was a good alternative until I realized that it is designed to plug into the EHU at the site end ie male into female (or is it the other way round ?  )

Don: That's the one, thanks for taking the trouble posting a picture, (there is something slightly spooky about the disembodied arm !! )

Dave: Thanks for the couple of possible routes to the dealers. I followed the Reimo path and came up against a continuous tone on that phone number. Checked it on yell.com for Caravan Conversions Ltd and this gave same number. I have sent an email to them and now wait for a reply - or a bounced message if they are no longer trading !

Again, thank you one and all

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Try:
http://www.conceptmulti-car.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Try:
> http://www.conceptmulti-car.co.uk/
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave, unfortunately it tracks down to the same site (Reimo) as Caravan Conversions Ltd took me to, that is written in German (first few pages before that are in English ) I assume it is the model M82030 but there is another variation with no picture. When I threw caution to the winds and tried to order one anyway, I was presented with a box of angry looking German that seems to say minimum order 75 Euros.
I think i will wait for any answer to my mail

regards

Mike


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Would you let us know if you have any success with this.

I think its a cracking idea and would be keen to get one if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Will do - Don't hold out much hope on a reply to the e-mail I sent to Reimo. Strange outfit, seems designed to keep you out ! Will let you know if I am successful
regards
Mike


----------

